# Helps! (socks)



## Skandi (Oct 21, 2014)

I've looked at (and tried) several patterns for the blasted things. and I just cannot get the heel right, do any of you have a idiot proof pattern for them? Preferably one with only short words!

Hubby loves his homemade socks but gran is getting a bit old, so I figured I should learn, but right now I would need to take a knife to his feet to get them into my attempts!

Oh knitted patterns please, I haven't a clue how to crochet.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

Welcome to the Fold, Skandi!

absolutely fool-proof tutorials! If I can do it, YOU can do it!!!

http://www.cometosilver.com/socks/


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

Cuff down or toe up socks ?!?! 

Do you go to 
www.ravelry.com ?? They have HUNDREDS of patterns !!! I am combining a few patterns myself .... 

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/appealingly-easy-soxx

WELCOME to the forum !!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Welcome to The Fold Skandi!

The thing with heels is that they are a leap of faith. Don't think about what you are doing and how it makes no sense at all, just do exactly as they say. It's magic! We are also here to help you. So if you like we can walk you through row by row. That Silver sock tutorial has helped a LOT of people learn to knit socks.

But also like MizMary said, top down or toe up?


----------



## Skandi (Oct 21, 2014)

Miz Mary said:


> Cuff down or toe up socks ?!?!
> 
> Do you go to
> www.ravelry.com ?? They have HUNDREDS of patterns !!! I am combining a few patterns myself ....
> ...


That is the problem.. way to many patterns, and I need a PLAIN pattern for his lordship! (not even ribbed)



Marchwind said:


> Welcome to The Fold Skandi!
> 
> The thing with heels is that they are a leap of faith. Don't think about what you are doing and how it makes no sense at all, just do exactly as they say. It's magic! We are also here to help you. So if you like we can walk you through row by row. That Silver sock tutorial has helped a LOT of people learn to knit socks.
> 
> But also like MizMary said, top down or toe up?


wearing the last one would be a leap of faith, if I hadn't undone it all I would show you! I really don't care which way I knit so long as I get there, I do have to convert patterns from 4 to 5 needles half the time though, as I cannot get along with 4, the angles are just way too tight (and I was taught rounds on 5 lols)


----------



## Belldandy (Feb 16, 2014)

Marchwind said:


> Welcome to The Fold Skandi!
> 
> The thing with heels is that they are a leap of faith. Don't think about what you are doing and how it makes no sense at all, just do exactly as they say. It's magic! We are also here to help you. So if you like we can walk you through row by row. That Silver sock tutorial has helped a LOT of people learn to knit socks.
> 
> But also like MizMary said, top down or toe up?



Amen amen! I took a local knitting class to learn socks. Turns out the teacher did not know how to knit them, but what she did do for me was stand over my shoulder and read the heel turn aloud step by step as I knitted it. 'But this makes NO sense,' I grumbled. To my astonishment, it worked!

Now, years later, I don't even need a pattern. I just knit!

You will, too.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

If the sock doesn't have ribbing it may not stay up.

Converting from 5 to 4 isn't that big of a deal. Just shift stitches.

Use the Silver Socks tutorial. Go to the heel flap and heel turning and work from there. What is the pattern you are using? Can you post a link? There are patterns that are very badly written, and many do have mistakes.


----------



## Belldandy (Feb 16, 2014)

And if four needles are too tight, I'm with you there. I used to do five. But just wait till you get hold of circulars. You'll be dancing with joy.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

I learned to do socks with four for the cuff and foot but five for the heel. I was taught by a Finnish lady. She just taught me the formula-- not a real pattern!


----------



## Belldandy (Feb 16, 2014)

This lady has a couple of excellent heel tutorials:

I love the garter stitch heel!


----------



## Skandi (Oct 21, 2014)

Belldandy said:


> And if four needles are too tight, I'm with you there. I used to do five. But just wait till you get hold of circulars. You'll be dancing with joy.





SvenskaFlicka said:


> I learned to do socks with four for the cuff and foot but five for the heel. I was taught by a Finnish lady. She just taught me the formula-- not a real pattern!


I use circulars for most things, they're much easier to use in a chair, and they don't get caught up your sleeves! I was also taught to knit by a finn.. but we never got round to socks  I'm trying that first link, but it's going to take a while so busy at the moment, though I am being threatened with a month without internet.. so if that's going to happen I'll save the site (offline) and might get something done!


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

Belldandy said:


> This lady has a couple of excellent heel tutorials:
> 
> I love the garter stitch heel!



WOW !!!! This heel is EASY PEASY !!!!! LOVE it , thank you !!!!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Skandi, we are here to help you out when you have the time. Just let us know when you are ready.


----------



## Belldandy (Feb 16, 2014)

Miz Mary said:


> WOW !!!! This heel is EASY PEASY !!!!! LOVE it , thank you !!!!



Excellent! You are most welcome.


----------



## KansasFarmgirl (Jan 1, 2008)

Miz Mary said:


> WOW !!!! This heel is EASY PEASY !!!!! LOVE it , thank you !!!!


 I love the Knit Purl Hunter videos! She makes everything make sense.


----------



## Skandi (Oct 21, 2014)

Cheers all! just started the first link.. fighting with only 4 needles, the angles are so tight! (but lucky in a way as I left my 5th needle in the other house, I know EXACTLY where it is, it's ontop of the gas heater GRRR) I've done about an inch and already wishing I were using heavier yarn and larger needles lol, patience isn't my best suit, but hey I did manage to finish an entire jumper so I can manage a pair of socks!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

You should have seen me working on turning the heel of my first sock. It was the first time I knit short rows ...

I added a needle every time I knit/purl back ... it was hilarious!!!


----------



## Skandi (Oct 21, 2014)

Been rather delayed since I had no internet for nearly three weeks and I didn't think to save the pattern.. But I've gotten past the heal just finishing the gusset, and..
IT LOOKS LIKE A SOCK! A slightly lumpy sock for a pigmy true but a sock nonetheless
I followed silver's sock class, and did the largest size, but since I'm using Danish sock yarn and the right sized needles for that (2.5mm) it's not going to be big enough for me and hubby, but hey! IT LOOKS LIKE A SOCK! I'll put some pictures up when I've done this one and you can all have a good laugh at the lumps.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Yay socks! 
I'm teaching a sock class this Saturday. The heel is the hardest part, but it's not really that hard one you've done it!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Fantastic!! I knew you could do it  can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## Skandi (Oct 21, 2014)

OK I promised pictures.. here they are, I've just moved and couldn't find the camera cable! 








they turned out a rather small size (the short legs are becasue I didn't want to undo more than I had to if it all went wrong.. ) I will have to think of someone with smaller feet than me to give them too! Now I have to find something to do next.. but I will start another thread on that in a moment.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

They look great!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Good job!

How about another pair of socks??


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Mycket bra! 

A second pair of socks is always a good idea! Practice while things are still fresh in your mind! 

I am curious, do you knit socks with four double point needles or five? I was taught by a lady who learned in Finland, and she said the only right was was with five total double points. However, we could only find sets of four needles, so we figured it out.


----------



## Skandi (Oct 21, 2014)

SvenskaFlicka said:


> Mycket bra!
> 
> A second pair of socks is always a good idea! Practice while things are still fresh in your mind!
> 
> I am curious, do you knit socks with four double point needles or five? I was taught by a lady who learned in Finland, and she said the only right was was with five total double points. However, we could only find sets of four needles, so we figured it out.


I would like to do it with 5, I find the angles much easier, but that sock class used 4 so so did I. Next time I will use 5 now that I have an idea what I'm doing! In the UK dpns come in 4's but I was taught by a Finnish friend. and she uses 5 so I am used to using 5 for things in the round.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

It must be a Finnish thing. I mostly knit socks with four needles now, but certain patterns just need five.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

SvenskaFlicka Brittany needles come with 5 or 6 dpn's per package (I can't remember which). There are a few other makers who also have 5 to a package.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Oh, I know that. All the DPN's I carry in my store come 5 to a package. Just when I was learning socks when I was 13, all we could find was the Boye's at Walmart, and they came in size two in a pack of four.


----------

